# Wo Befinden sich die Rezepte?



## Stani29 (13. August 2007)

Hallo , ich hab eine frage , bin Shadow prist lvl 50 und ich bin Verzauber mit high Skill.
Wo kann man den die Rezepte farmen ? z.B Kreuzfahrer , Unheilige Waffe , Eisige Haurch und so weiter

Weil wenn man das kaufen will , es kostet viel zu viel fur 1rezept z.B 150g kreuzfahrer , besser ist doch wissen wo man das farmen kann und serber farmen + verkaufen

Wenn jemand weisst das , bitte schreibt +)


----------



## Undeathjenna (14. August 2007)

Hi.

Also ich würde dir raten mit hilfe der suchfunktion das gewünschte rezept auf buffed.de zu suchen und dann steht da eh dabei wo das droppt. 
Achja. viel spass beim farmen. kann ewig dauern bis eins der gewünschten droppt ^^ sprich aus erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Topperharly (14. August 2007)

für kreuzfahrer bring eine menge an zeit mit.... hab 500 mobs killen müssen bis ichs einmal hatte. ein kumpel von mir hatte es in 10 zweimal dieser *$%"&!§"$?/&()%§ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalinga (14. August 2007)

Es gibt en den westl Pestländern 6 Mobs die das Rezept droppen können, Droprate liegt im Promillebereich, ich weiß nicht was da günstiger ist, selber farmen oder was an deres farmen um mit dem Erlös das Rezept zu kaufen.

Eisiger Hauch sollte inzwischen auch unter 50g zu kaufen sein, so oft wie da gefarmt wird ^^


----------



## Takeshi (16. August 2007)

Stimmt, Kreuzfahrer dropt wirklich NUR in den oestlichen Pestlaendern in "Tyrs Hand" bei den mobs auf dem Huegel ! Allerdings muss ich sagen dass die Droprate nicht sooo gering ist wie ueberall gemunkelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir ist das Rezept schon 3 mal gedropt und es war nie wirklich beabsichtigt. xD

Unheilige Waffe ist bei mir mal in Strath gedropt und eisiger Hauch habe ich im AH fuer 17g oder so um den Dreh gekauft.

Naja hoffe ich konnte dir helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirali (26. August 2007)

Kreuzfahrer hab ich für 1g50s im AH gekauft Glück gehabt^^


----------



## Méla23 (26. August 2007)

crusader will (leider!) iwie niemand mehr ausser PvP twinks...


----------



## Vanidar (29. August 2007)

hay,

nen kleiner Tipp von mir, (zumindest habe ich das so gemacht, woltles es zwar eig. nie weitergeben aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hilft ja gerne)

Schau ins AH, such dirn nen Rezept aus das dir gefällt und schau ob es verkauft wird, wenn nicht schreibe den Spieler ingame an und biete ihm ein Gebot ( das weit unter dem Preis liegt ).
Die meisten nehmen das dann an.

Ich z.B. hab Eisiger Hauch für 3g bekommen und Kreuzfahrer für 15g, man sieht also: wer sich traut der gewinnt. =)


----------



## Ezpkzor (31. August 2007)

Vanidar schrieb:


> hay,
> 
> nen kleiner Tipp von mir, (zumindest habe ich das so gemacht, woltles es zwar eig. nie weitergeben aber wayne
> 
> ...


traue niemals einem alli.

hör nicht auf ihn mein freund.


----------



## Vanidar (2. September 2007)

> traue niemals einem alli.
> 
> hör nicht auf ihn mein freund.



Wieder kalr das das von nem Hordi kommen musste xD

bestimmt rgade mal 14 geworden und... ach warum reg ich mich drüber auf. Probier es selbst aus und du wirst sehen das es funktioniert, ich hätte die rezepte sonst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg

PaddY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bryon (3. September 2007)

Takeshi schrieb:


> Stimmt, Kreuzfahrer dropt wirklich NUR in den oestlichen Pestlaendern in "Tyrs Hand" bei den mobs auf dem Huegel !



Falsch. Alle Scarlet Spellbinder und Scarlet Archmages können die Formel droppen. Und die Spellbinder findet man in den WPL. Die Droprate ist - gefühlt - auch höher.


----------



## Isegrim (3. September 2007)

Bryon schrieb:


> Die Droprate ist - gefühlt - auch höher.



Das ist sie in der Tat.


----------



## Bryon (3. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Das ist sie in der Tat.



Naja, bei den Zahlen wäre ich vorsichtig. Es werden natürlich bevorzugt die Non-Elites gehauen, weil es einfach schneller geht. Das verfälscht die Zahlen.


----------



## Vanidar (3. September 2007)

Laos so schwer ist sie ja nicht zu bekommen, einfach mal nen Tag Zeit nehmen und die Pessis rulen ^^ 

Nja, maybe kostet es viel zeit, aber wenn man glück hat nur ne Stunde und man hat das Dingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg 

PaddY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

